# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  África, un potencial inmenso y poco aprovechado

## F. Lázaro

*El futuro del continente depende del aprovechamiento de su principal recurso energético renovable: la energía hidroeléctrica. A continuación les ofrecemos una visión general del potencial de sus ríos más importantes*

África debería ser el paraíso de los ingenieros eléctricos. Solamente la central de Inga, en el río Congo, entre Kinshasa y el Atlántico, posee un potencial estimado entre 39.000 y 44.000 MW, más del doble del equivalente a la potencia de la mayor presa del mundo, la de las Tres Gargantas en China. Sin embargo, sólo se utiliza un pequeño porcentaje de ese potencial (1774 MW), del cual menos de la mitad es operativo. En la actualidad, el Banco Mundial está financiando la renovación de la central.

Además, Inga es objeto de futuros sueños. En 1990, gracias a la financiación del Banco Africano de Desarrollo, las empresas Electricité de France y Lahmeyer International llevaron a cabo un estudio de viabilidad para la construcción de una tercera central, Inga III, así como de una cuarta, Gran Inga, explicadas ya en el siguiente enlace http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...9421#post39421, y después de una autopista de la energía de 5300 kilómetros que llegaría hasta la presa de Asuán en Egipto. Ahora bien, el coste de las ampliaciones se calculaba ya entonces que era del orden de los 29 mil millones de dólares.

Está claro que queda todavía mucho para conseguirlo, pero el restablecimiento de la paz hace prever un proyecto de dimensiones más modestas, aunque todavía importantes. La construcción de la central Inga III (3500 MW) y del denominado “corredor occidental” permite una segunda interconexión entre Inga y África del Sur, a través de Angola y de Namibia, con un enlace hacia Botsuana. Se trata de uno de los principales proyectos de la Nueva Asociación Económica para el Desarrollo de África (NEPAD).

El volumen de la demanda es impresionante. Si antes del año 2012 no se construyen nuevas infraestructuras de generación de electricidad, toda el África austral sufrirá un déficit neto de energía. Por otro lado, la demanda procede también de la industria minera. Dos proyectos colosales, la fábrica de aluminio de BHP Billiton en el Bajo Congo, con un coste de 2500 millones de dólares, y la fábrica siderúrgica del gigante mundial CVRD en Soyo (Angola), requieren una capacidad de 1.800 MW, cantidad superior a la suma de las centrales Inga I e Inga II ya en funcionamiento. Un tercer elemento fundamental es la interconexión entre las centrales de Inga y de Calabar en Nigeria (2100 kilómetros). Tras la República Democrática del Congo (RDC), cuyo potencial hidroeléctrico total es de unos 100.000 MW, el más importante del continente corresponde a las altas mesetas etíopes, donde nace el Nilo Azul, río también poco explotado. La capacidad instalada es inferior a 1000 MW, mientras que el potencial etíope gira en torno a los 40 .000 MW. No obstante, se esperan grandes avances a corto plazo. En unos dos años, la capacidad productiva del país va a multiplicarse por más de dos, gracias a la puesta en funcionamiento de las presas de Takeze (300 MW), de Anabeles (460 MW) y de Gigel Gibe II (420 MW), a las cuales se añadirá en el 2011 la de Halale Werabesa (367 MW). Por otra parte, se ha pedido al Banco Europeo de Inversiones que participe en la financiación de la parte electromecánica del mayor proyecto de la región, el de la central Gilge Gibe III (1870 MW), cuyo coste previsto es de 1800 millones de dólares, y para el cual ya se ha firmado un contrato de ingeniería entre la sociedad Ethiopian Electric Power Company y la empresa italiana Salini Costruttori. Esos proyectos no sólo tienen por objeto satisfacer la demanda nacional, sino también exportar electricidad a la región (Yibuti, Kenia, Sudán y Yemen).

La situación es muy favorable para la ejecución de tales proyectos, ya que la anterior reticencia de los gobiernos de Sudán y de Egipto ante cualquier tipo de iniciativa de presas en el curso alto del Nilo está a punto de desaparecer. Una entidad de cooperación tripartita, denomina da Oficina Regional Técnica del Nio Oriental, de la cual es consejero jurídico el ex secretario general del Grupo ACP, Ghebray Berhane, se encarga desde hace poco de elaborar un marco común de gestión de los proyectos relativos a ese río.

En lo que respecta a los ingenieros eléctricos de todo el mundo, África, hasta ahora una de las últimas grandes fronteras, les ofrece una fuente de nuevas y espectaculares oportunidades. Los países emergentes se encuentran ya al acecho; así, por ejemplo, China, que ya negocia con el gobierno de Guinea la posibiidad de construir la presa de Souapiti (600 MW) en el río Konkouré a cambio de asegurar el suministro de bauxita.

El río Zambeze es otro de los principales ejes estratégicos, con un potencial de 12.000 MW sólo en la parte ñeque baña a Mozambique. En ese país, al que Portugal acaba de devolver la propiedad de la presa de Cahora Bassa (2075 MW), el ministro de Energía, Salvador Namburete, espera la construcción en el 2015, río abajo, de una segunda obra importante, la presa de Mepanda Uncua (1300 MW), cuyo coste previsto es de 1300 millones de dólares, así como de una segunda central de 850 MW al norte de la presa de Cahora Bassa. Los detalles financieros de esos proyectos no se han determinado aún pero, teniendo en cuenta las necesidades de África del Sur y de un mercado nacional en plena expansión, la compañía Electridade de Moçambique no se muestra preocupada por ello. Angola constituye otra fuente de recursos sin explotar gracias a las cuencas de los ríos Kwanza (6000 MW) y Queve (3000 MW). Además, la demanda va a aumentar allí rápidamente, ya que el país ha experimentado un crecimiento del PIB del orden del 30% a finales del presente año.

Está previsto que a corto plazo surjan nuevos proyectos en la misma dirección. Después de que el Banco Mundial diera su aprobación en abril a la financiación de 360 millones de dólares para la presa de Bujagali en el Nilo Blanco, el Banco Africano de Desarrollo acaba de conceder 110 millones de dólares al mismo proyecto. Sin embargo, habrá que tener en cuenta el efecto de la bajada del nivel de las aguas en el lago Victoria, en la parte alta del río, lo cual podría reducir la potencia prevista de la obra de 250 a 175 MW. En Nigeria, el Banco Mundial tiene también la intención de contribuir a la renovación de las presas de Kainji (760 MW) y de Jebba (540 MW) en el río Níger.

No obstante lo anterior, la puesta en marcha de esos proyectos no es bien aceptada por todo el mundo. Las autoridades de Mozambique, por ejemplo, están tratando por todos los medios de convencer a los defensores del medio ambiente de la pertinencia de construir la presa de Mepanda Uncía. Los ecologistas argumentan que supondrá la expulsión de 2000 personas que en su mayor parte vive del ganado, además de que la retención de los sedimentos y del limo debida a la presa tendrá un efecto negativo en las zonas de manglares del delta del Zambeze. Al mismo tiempo, todo el mundo reconoce que Mozambique tiene necesidad de aumentar la capacidad de producción energética, condición sine qua non del desarrollo, incluidas las pymes de carácter industrial. En Bukavu, en la RDC, los carpinteros, los sastres o los reparadores de televisores de la zona de Kadutu, estarían todos en el paro o deberían pagar la electricidad a un precio prohibitivo si el suministro procedente de la presa del Ruzizi se interrumpiese. No cabe la menor duda de que la realidad es mucho más compleja de lo que pudiera dar a entender la clásica dicotomía entre “elefantes blancos y pequeños proyectos”.

Información extraída de http://www.acp-eucourier.info/Hydroe...79.0.html?&L=1

Un saludo a todos  :Wink:

----------


## Salut

África tiene un potencial enorme para todo. Y recurrir a la gran hidráulica puede ser problemático, por la enorme inversión que necesita, principalmente en divisa extranjera (difícil de conseguir).

Tal vez les salga más a cuenta hacer algo así:




> *William Kamkwamba – El niño que aprovecha el viento*
> 
> Malawi su tierra natal había pasado por uno de sus peores sequías de hace siete años, matando a miles de personas. Su familia y otras personas sobrevivían con una comida al día. La tierra roja en su ciudad natal Masitala reseca, dejando a su padre, un agricultor, sin ningún tipo de ingresos.
> 
> Pero en medio de todas las carencias, una cosa era todavía abundante.
> *Viento.*
> 
> “Yo quería hacer algo para ayudar y cambiar las cosas”, dijo. “Entonces me dije, ‘Si ellos pueden hacer electricidad del viento, yo puedo también puedo intentarlo.”
> 
> ...


http://www.wikired.com/2009-10-05-wi...el-viento.html

(he arreglao un poco la traduccion de esa web, que parece hecha con traductor automático).

----------


## ben-amar

Con las grandes inversiones extranjeras en la gran hidraulica, se asegura la continuacion del colonialismo y los quita -y-pon gobiernos, a base de mercenarios si es preciso

----------


## F. Lázaro

> África tiene un potencial enorme para todo. Y recurrir a la gran hidráulica puede ser problemático, por la enorme inversión que necesita, principalmente en divisa extranjera (difícil de conseguir).





> Con las grandes inversiones extranjeras en la gran hidraulica, se asegura la continuacion del colonialismo y los quita -y-pon gobiernos, a base de mercenarios si es preciso


Pues sí, por desgracia, tenéis toda la razón del mundo  :Frown: 




> Áenorme inversión que necesita, principalmente en divisa extranjera (*difícil de conseguir*).


EDIT: Salut, no creas que están difícil conseguir esa inversión... hay muchas empresas/multinacionales/gobiernos y todo ese círculo que pagarían todo eso y más si hace falta con tal de explotar todo... el problema viene, por lo que acaba de comentar ben-amar  :Frown:

----------


## Salut

Vale, debería haber puntualizado _"a un coste razonable"_  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Vale, debería haber puntualizado _"a un coste razonable"_


Vale, pues entonces se asume. :Wink:

----------

